# 6 Lane Lap Counter/Timer Help !



## Road Rat (Jan 8, 2013)

I got a lot of help when I was routing my 6 lane track so now I'm seeking help with the Lap Counter. I have looked at several software programs that use serial/parallel ports, but those ports are a thing of the past and have been replaced with the USB port. I have tried to get the USB port to work with the USB to Parallel cable adapter without success.
Any one out there have a working IR or Photocell 6 lane counter circuit diagram/schematic. I don't mind buying software, but getting tired of buying software that does not work with 6 lanes !
Thanks in advance . . . . . . . Road Rat


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you looked at Race Coordinator? It is capable to 8 lanes.

http://www.racecoordinator.net/

The USB to serial cable will need a driver to work with windows. 
I bought a PCI serial expansion card for my set up, works great and less hassle.

Just my .02 cents worth.


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And Oxx is a 'puter pro, so that's more than a guess!


----------



## Road Rat (Jan 8, 2013)

*Race Coordinator*

Just took a closer look at my adaptor cable. It's a USB to Parallel.
Just may work with the right cable . . . . . duh !


----------



## Road Rat (Jan 8, 2013)

*Help !!!!*

I got a new USB to Serial 25 pin cable with software driver today and tried everything I knew of to get the lap counter to work . . . . I tried the USB to Parallel cable again with new drivers, and still no counting I checked each Light sensor with O'scope to make sure they were being triggered and they were all ok. I tried LapMaster, UR3.0, and Race Coordinator. Beginning to think that nothing will work. Anyone have suggestions that I may try ? Any one have a circuit using IR sensors working on any software using USB port that will work with 6 lanes ?
I just can't justify spending $2,800.oo for a 6 lane lap counter !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

there is a toggle in the Race Coordinator software that needs to be deselected to get it all to work. Also the power for the timing system needs to be on when the computer is fired up, so the computer sees all the goodies. I will try to spot the toggle.


Rob


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, with the Race Coordinator running go into the "track setup" menu and select "Expert Track Setup". On the General Tab under the "Track Interface" select "Serial Trackmate" radio button. You will need to exit the screen to get this update saved then come right back into the same spot. Then go into the configure button just below the "Track Interface" box. Select the appropriate com selection for your system, as I stated before I added a serial com card to my race system to make mine work. Then deselect the "Invert Relays" check box. Click Accept. close the screen window.

On the lanes tab you will need to set up your colors and number of lanes.

Let me know if you have any questions, or send me a pm for further contact information.

Hope this helps get you up and running. It should if you have all the drivers installed on your system.


Rob


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Road Rat said:


> I just can't justify spending $2,800.oo for a 6 lane lap counter !


Hmmm... Trackmate's 6 lane HO system is $245.00 complete, everything you need but the computer, and a $25.00 yard sale special will work fine. After trying shareware and chasing parts on my own, their 4 lane system is the best $200 investment I've ever made.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Trakmate or Slottrak will do the job just fine.


----------

